# honda 300 gears



## 2fastwins (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a chance to buy an olschool honda 300, but the forward gears are stripped out. When you put it in gear and give it gas it just grinds the mess out of the gears, but reverse works fine. The ol 300 has a fresh motor in it and runs like a champ, not in perfect condition,but would make a great bike to build up for mud riding. Justcurious if anybody know how much it would take to fix this problem???


----------



## gshaw (Mar 28, 2009)

go to mrcycles.com and pull up the schematics for that bike and that year they are the cheapest oem parts i found on the web yet then you should have an idea you may also want to check to see if its the drive gear or its just first gear or what not have you tried it in 2nd but it sounds like the drive gear


----------



## 2fastwins (Apr 14, 2009)

2nd, 3rd, everything but reverse is stripped out. But i did a lil trading with a welder on the pipeline, so guess thats just one less bike i have to work on. thanks for the info gshaw.


----------



## 2000trx300 (Jun 17, 2009)

that is a great bike to get...
it would make a good mud bike...i have two of them..lol..
and i am not sure about the gears but i will ask around and if i find some info i will let you know


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

hey man if u dont want it, ill take it. im lookin for another 300 that needs some work


----------

